# AquariumPlants.com's own: Freshwater Planted Aquarium Substrate



## pomby27 (May 2, 2004)

anyone try that yet? AquariumPlants.com's own: Freshwater Planted Aquarium Substrate? its only 35 bux.

heres the info they give

* All natural. No artificial coloring.
* Contains minerals and nutrients and rich in iron. Very condusive to optimum fresh water aquatic plant growth.
* Used with our exclusive "Aquariumplants.com's own Substrate Fertilizer Tablets" we GUARANTEE success.
*
Black in color
*
Will not break down or dissolve or turn to mud like others do.
*
Does not cloud water

How do I calculate how much I need for my aquarium?

* 5 gallon bucket will cover:
* 4 sq ft at a depth of 3"
* (a 55 gallon aquarium measures 48" by 12" or 4 sq ft.)


In comparison to "Eco-complete": Eco-complete takes 120 lbs (6 bags) to cover the same area, at a cost of over $144.00 !

Shipped in a FREE 5 gallon bucket...great to keep around for water changes etc.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

you should try search button.. there is alot of threads about this. or try PTF

i mean dozen thread about this,many people claim that its lesco soilmaster


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

I got a bucket a couple of days ago for my 30 gal. Havent tried it yet but the bucket is a bear to get open.
Gene


----------

